# That's no way to treat your Sno-Way



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Whenever you think you're having a bad day plowing just be thankful you're not this poor guy who knocked a huge hole in the center of his plow and while doing so managed to take down a $5000 street light.

I was plowing a gas station kiddie corner to this lot when it happened so I snapped some pics right after the police left.

Enjoy :waving:


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

what happend street light jump out in-front of him? It would be different if it was dark but its light out. Oh well guess thats why my insurance cost so much


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

that will def ruin your week:crying:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

BOSS, um, everytime i make a pass the plow leaves a big trail of snow, im not sure why?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

funny part about the snow trail coment is that I had a guy do that one year. What he left out was that he hit one of those concrete island in the middle of the parking lot at like 40mph. and did not know he hit it.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

"Nope, I have no idea who knocked over that light pole!"


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

OH BOSS, I forgot to mention someone knocked over the concrete light pole here it the site, it was like that when I got here, what should I do?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

That's no way to treat the light pole either


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Little Jon;448184 said:


> "Nope, I have no idea who knocked over that light pole!"


"That stop sign was on the winsheild when I bought this car, and the car was upside down then I got here"

haha


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

He just came up with the answer to the dreaded Chevy overheating problem. That is all that hole is for.....airflow!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Philbilly2;448588 said:


> He just came up with the answer to the dreaded Chevy overheating problem. That is all that hole is for.....airflow!


LOL - Heard the same thing from another guy right after that happened. He said something along the lines of, "Those guys will do anything to keep their trucks cool".


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Not enough snow to bury it?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

hey i thought those sno-way plows were bullet proof that was just a light pole. should of got a real plow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

REAPER;448663 said:


> Not enough snow to bury it?


that would of been my first thought how do i hide this?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I doubt that is covered on the warranty! Don't they stand behind their lexan as much as the steel?! Hahaha


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Lot owner: " Hey did you brake my light pole? "

Plow truck driver: " Nope, that light pole just got tired of standing so it decided to lie down and take a nap. "

Heres your sign.:waving:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

99zr2;448885 said:


> Lot owner: " Hey did you brake my light pole? "
> 
> Plow truck driver: " Nope, that light pole just got tired of standing so it decided to lie down and take a nap. "
> 
> Heres your sign.:waving:


Now thats funny, I dont care who ya arrr, thats funny right therrr.!!!!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

That is just funny


i feel bad for the driver tho


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ouch, I would hate for that to be me!


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

You know you laugh at the poor fella, but least he can replace just the poly skin for around $200, where a "real plow" would be a bit more $$$. Guess he knew what he was purchasing.:salute:


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

$500.00 deductable day.


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

*Snoway is an excellent product*

Well, I've owned an MT80 from snoway for five years, no problems except one,but it was covered under warranty and fixed within 30 minutes when I went to the dealership ( knock on wood). When I buy another truck,it is gonna have a snoway on it.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

REAPER;448663 said:


> Not enough snow to bury it?


ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

good catch.........


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*what happened*

I put quotes down and they disappear. What is the deal. All i know is someone does not like me.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Yeah..someone deleted my post too*

All I said was "braggarts had an inferiority complex" lol


----------

